# Y menos a este conjunto



## alfred_oh

Quiero escribir la frase "Este elemento no pertenece al conjunto A y menos al conjunto B"
Pienso que se podría decir "Dieses Element gehÖrt nicht zu A und weniger zu B", pero creo que el "y menos" está muy españolizado. 
Hay alguna expresión mejor en alemán para decir "y menos". Danke


----------



## osa_menor

En alemán decimos: _Dieses Element gehört nicht zu A und schon gar nicht zu B_.
También suena bien: _Dieses Element gehört nicht zu A und noch weniger zu B_.

Un saludo.


----------



## alfred_oh

@osa_menor Perdon por la tardanza pero muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## elroy

osa_menor said:


> En alemán decimos: _Dieses Element gehört nicht zu A und schon gar nicht zu B_.
> También suena bien: _Dieses Element gehört nicht zu A und noch weniger zu B._


 Könnte man auch "und erst recht nicht zu B" sagen?


----------



## osa_menor

elroy said:


> Könnte man auch "und erst recht nicht zu B" sagen?


Ja, das ist genauso gut.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hola Elroy !*_

_*Um deiner Frage Genüge zu tun, hier noch ein paar Varianten, die unsere Sprache so schön „blumig“ klingen lässt :*_

_*Dieses Element passt/gehört weder zu „A“ - und zu „B“ noch weniger.*_
_*Dieses Element passt/gehört keinesfalls zu „A“ - und erst recht nicht zu “B“.*_
_*Dieses Element passt/gehört nicht zu „A“ - und noch weniger zu „B“.*_
_*etc.....*_

_*Ich hoffe, zur allgemeinen Verwirrung/Verunsicherung beigetragen zu haben !? *_

_*Saludos*_


----------

